# Louisiana Redfish without lower jaw - one tough fish



## edauphin

Here's a side shot to show his profile.


----------



## mark_gardner

wow thats interesting. i caught one a while back where someone had put him on a chain link stringer and the link he was hooked to broke off with the clasp still hooked to his jaw , i kinda felt like that poor fish definitely needed to be released  he had already been slated for the frying pan by some other angler then i catch him and quite possibly would have done the same if not for the stringer issue


----------



## Canoeman

I caught this mutant redfish a couple of years ago










His deformity sure didn't stunt his growth


----------



## edauphin

I guess the one I caught could have been deformed from birth, but my initial reaction was a brief encounter with a gator. Looked a lot like scar tissue.


----------



## deerfly

I dunno, kinda looks like maybe he had the misfortune of crossin' paths with one of them tournament bass fisherman looking to change careers on the redfish circuit. Probably got flipped from 20' into the boat and lost a lip in the process. Then got throwed back to fend for himself for not having enough spots...


----------



## tom_in_orl

Wow, thats neat stuff.


----------



## HaMm3r

Poor thing...amazing it could survive like that!  That fish canoeman caught is a freak as well.


----------

